# Watering indoors/how often



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 20, 2006)

I'vfe been watering my plants  (31 days flowering) every 4th day, I have them in 5 gallon buckets with about 8 half inch holes drilled in the bottom. The soil seems to pack down so I'm not sure if the bottom is as dry as the top or what, is there any way to tell? I don't want to dry them out but I don't want root rot either. Help!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

Two ways. One: drill a hole in the bottom big enough you can stick your finger in and check. Two: They make moisture meters. I seen one at wal-mart or the nursery (can't remember). It'll tell you when its time to water. There not too expensive. Here is a link to one. Just for reference. 

http://dansgardenshop.com/gardenshop/moisturemeter.html


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Mutt, will it hurt em' if I lay them sideways to drill out a bigger hole? you know how females can be!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

Can you get somebody to help you tilt it ? If not just drill it on the side at the very bottom. .


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'll have to borrow a drill though seeing as ours was stolen last night. At least they overlooked my "shed".  Thanks!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

If you are planning on doing a bunch of soil grows. I would recommend gettin one of the meters. You can find em as cheap as 5-6 bucks online and around nurseries. It has a probe on the end that will reach to the bottom of the pot.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Mutt, my other questions is that they're starting to fall over from the weight of their tops...stake em' or wire them up to the ceiling?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

Either way. I think staking would be easier. (thats what I do) IMHO.


----------

